# Solved: Error Msg: Invalid System Disk - Press Any Key To Continue



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Gang,

I have had a series of problems tonight. Right now the problem is every time I reboot I get an error that says "Invalid System Disk - Replace the Disk and Press Any Key"


When I press any key - my computer continues to boot normally.

Here is what happened"

I have a three drives in my computer 
C drive has Win98
D drive has WinXP Pro
E is a DVD
F is a CDROM
GH is a large 160-GB drive that I use for storage. It is formatted into G drive 50GB and H which is 100GB.

GH is an IDE drive connected to my computer through a IDE/USB2 Converter/Connector

When I went to plug in my GH drive today, I didn't unplug the power to my computer first, and for some reason my my D drive wouldn't show up.

I unplugged my Molex cables and then my IDE cables to both drives and reconnected them, still no joy.

When I did this my Floppy drive also became unplugged. I plugged both power and cable back into the drive. Floppy does NOT have a light lit up on it now and appears to function normally.

I then reinstalled backup copies (from Norton Ghost) from my GH drive to replace both drives. (C and D)

This was of no avail. Computer wouldn't boot. I then got an error message saying that Roxio Goback needed to be reinstalled.

I then used a Norton Emergency disk to replace the boot sector. When I did this both drives booted up normally. As soon as I was able to get into my D drive I uninstalled GoBack.

However I still get this pesky error message:
Error Msg: Invalid System Disk - Replace the Disk and Press Any Key

How to I get rid of it?

Thanks,
HULK!


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Have you checked ALL drives (CD-ROM, DVD, FLOPPY) for disk and remove them if any?

Also check BIOS to see what order the drives are booting.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi Walker,

I appear to have solved the problem. For some reason the computer was set to boot to HD-1 instead of HD-0.

When I did this the problem was resolved.

Thanks for the help
HULK!


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Glad we got it fixed! Have a good day!


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good,

Now don't you feel better...:up:


----------

